# DMX collar



## Mayhem (Feb 16, 2005)

New DMX product spec sheet that was sent to me - Click here for .pdf


----------



## mbenonis (Feb 16, 2005)

I much prefer the DMX-controlled coffee pot: http://www.dfd.com/coffee.html


----------



## avkid (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, some people think up crazy things!!


----------



## squashbucket (Feb 16, 2005)

The sad thing is that I know people who could really use this one. I think it is a waste of perfectly good dmx cable, but hey, it'd be pretty funny to watch!


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2005)

lol, those are great! If you really wanted to be weirded by strange devices, (although not as theatrically related) do a google seach for USB devices. It seems like almost everything can/has been run via a USB plug now!


----------

